# Bringing Items for Casita via Checked Bags - North of PV



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi!

From what I've read, I understand any items we bring need to be clearly used, without original packaging, and clearly not meant to resell in Mexico. I'm packing hard case suitcases, within airline limits on dimensions and weight, with household linens, decor and kitchen small appliances and utensils.

A few questions:
- Do I need to have an itemized list per bag or overall?
- Should this list state the used value of the items?
- Are there any utensils or small appliances that are not permitted? (Bringing used toaster, commercial grade ice blender, and coffee maker/hot water dispenser.)
- Will I need to pay a duty or some kind of fee on all items if for personal use at our place?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

biancastella said:


> Hi!
> 
> From what I've read, I understand any items we bring need to be clearly used, without original packaging, and clearly not meant to resell in Mexico. I'm packing hard case suitcases, within airline limits on dimensions and weight, with household linens, decor and kitchen small appliances and utensils.
> 
> ...


Which items may be included in my personal luggage exempt from duty when flying?

° Suitcases, trunks, and the necessary bags to carry your belongings.

Goods for personal use, such as clothing, footwear and personal toiletries and beauty products, as long as they are appropriate for the duration of the trip, including wedding party items. Baby travel accesories, such as strollers and baby-walkers.
Two photographic cameras or video recorders, 12 rolls of film or videocassettes; photographic material; three portable cell phone or other wireless networks; global positioning equipment (GPS); a portatil typewriter; an electronic calendar; a portable computer (laptop), notebook, omnibook or similar items; a copier or portable printer; a portable projector, and their accessories.
Two sports equipment, four rods, three speedboats with or without sails and their accessories, trophies or recognitions, provided that they can be transported normally and commonly by the passenger, one stair climber and bicycle
A portable radio for the recording or reproduction of sound or mixed tapes; or a digital sound reproducer or portable reproducer of compact discs and a portable reproducer of DVD’s, such as a pair of portable speakers, and their accessories.
Five laser disks, 10 DVD disks, 30 compact disks (CD) or magnetic tapes (audiocassettes), for the reproduction of sound, three software packages and five storage devices or memory cards for any electronic equipments.
Books, magazines and printed documents.
Five toys, —included those that are collectible— and a video game console and five videogames.
One device that permits measurement of arterial pressure and one for glucose, as well as medications of personal use; in the case of psychotropics the medical prescription should be shown.
One set of binoculars and a telescope.
Valises, trunks and suitcases necessary for the movement of goods.
Passengers over 18 years of age, may bring in a maximum of up to 10 packs of cigarettes, 25 cigars or 200 grams of tobacco and up to three liters of alcoholic beverages, and six liters of wine. Items in excess of the above cannot be imported without complying with applicable regulations and restrictions.*
Two musical instruments and its accessories.
A camping tent and camping equipment, as well as their accessories.
A set of tools including its case, it might have a hand drill, wire cutters, wrenches, dices, screwdrivers, current cables, among others.
Up to two dogs or cats, maybe introduced as well as their accessories, provided that the corresponding zoo/sanitary import certificate issued by (SAGARPA) is presented to the customs officials.**
Readers who doubt these official SAT rules (who are reading the out-of-date Aduana websites), can check the current Mexican Customs Form from SAT (Aduana’s PARENT organization) at:
http://www.sat.gob.mx/sala_prensa/boletin_tecnico/Documents/Boletin2014_P084_Anexo1.pdf


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks @Zorro2017 !
From a few other forum threads, it looks like most people wing it and usually things are not a problem. 
I mostly don't want to have lugged the small appliances and then have those rejected. They are for personal use though!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

biancastella said:


> Thanks @Zorro2017 !
> From a few other forum threads, it looks like most people wing it and usually things are not a problem.
> I mostly don't want to have lugged the small appliances and then have those rejected. They are for personal use though!


I'd look closely at airline regulations as well, they are tightening up restrictions as bombs get more sophisticated.


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

I just spoke with airlines - thanks for the suggestion! 
Airline said standard small appliances are OK and that folks ship all sorts of items in their checked bags.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You can be charged duty whether or not items are for your personal use. The above posted list is good, but you are allowed a certain monetary amount of stuff you can bring in without paying duty, I can't remember how much. Chances are you'll hit the green light and they won't even look. But for the new appliances, you should have the receipts with you just in case (No need to make a list, you really aren't bringing much). There is a place on the customs form you fill out on the plane regarding what you are bringing in, apart from your personal clothing, etc. and the value of it- as long as it doesn't add up to more than the allowance (which is stated on the form, I seem to remember it's 500 US?) no problem.
A friend who goes in for fancy new kitchen gear, etc, was flying into PV some years ago. She had A LOT- Cuisanart food processors, and the like, brand new. Customs started going through her bag, saying, you're going to have to pay duty on this, and this, and this, then they pulled out the T shirts she had brought for her workers with a photo of a famous Mexican boxer on the front. They got big smiles on their faces. She asked "You like him?" to which they nodded an enthusiastic yes. She said "They're yours". They said "Lady, pack up your stuff quick and get outta here".


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks, Surabi for the great advice. Thankfully all my appliance items are used. I take advantage of the local thrift stores and garage sales. I am well under the $500 mark so I should be OK there, too. Hopefully I won't have to materialize any cool swag.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with the above advice. 
It all will be moot if you hit the button and get a green light - then they just wave you through.

I got the red light on my last air entry and I was way over my limit on what I should be able to bring in. It was in large part baby supplies and clothes and the woman inspector asked who it was for and I said we were expecting in 6 weeks and she immediately lost interest in my "stuff" and just wanted to talk about our coming baby. She waved me through after a brief chat. Mexicans do love babies!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Agreeing with all of the above. The items in Zorro's list don't count towards the US$500 limit. I've brought in many small appliances, including a small microwave and a TV via air. (No groans, please - I got the TV using points and I had the space in our luggage allowance since my daughter and her friend were travelling with me, so it was definitely what made the most sense economically. I'm not much of a TV watcher, but my husband likes to have it, and we both like the option of watching movies on it.) 

We've also brought lots of tools over the years - drills, saws, etc. Some are for us, some for family and friends. I learned to always save the receipts, because if I've gotten a really good bargain on something, I can show I'm under the US$500 limit. Also if my kids are with me, they each have the US$500 allowance as well, so I'd be hard pressed to go over the limit. 

Because we travel back and forth anyway, it actually makes sense to take things down as needed, especially when I have got them in Toronto for really cheap, eg a new Oster blender for $5 at a garage sale. Also since I'm only at our house for a couple of weeks at a time (still working in Toronto), I'd rather not spend my time in Mexico shopping.

However I did buy my washer in Mexico...


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> However I did buy my washer in Mexico...



Good call! Hard to bring a washer down in your suitcase! 

.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

So bringing a 6 month supply of toothpaste, sunscreen, bars of soap, Red Rose tea bags, a new digital door lock and some new sheets is okay without having to declare?. We are allowed 50 Lbs in each checked bag for free, so why not fill it up with heavy stuff?, and thanks to Costco, we had most of it anyways, and cost was about half of prices in PV.


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Good to know the list doesn't count toward the $500. I did print out a couple of items I bought off Craigslist, but most items came from garage sales so no receipts. Upside is that most, if not all, show signs of wear and tear. I'll report back on how it went since we depart this Sunday.

LOL regarding the dishwasher! Yes, we have a long list of the items we need to purchase for the casita when in Mexico! Not going to try to fit a new stove or fridge in my carry on either!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

If you have a favorite spice or two, stock up on those, large sizes as a lot of the common things you are used to finding won't be here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gringotim said:


> So bringing a 6 month supply of toothpaste, sunscreen, bars of soap, Red Rose tea bags, a new digital door lock and some new sheets is okay without having to declare?. We are allowed 50 Lbs in each checked bag for free, so why not fill it up with heavy stuff?, and thanks to Costco, we had most of it anyways, and cost was about half of prices in PV.


It's hard for me to understand why you would bring things that are easy to find in Mexico, like soap and toothpaste, but to each his or her own, I guess!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> It's hard for me to understand why you would bring things that are easy to find in Mexico, like soap and toothpaste, but to each his or her own, I guess!


Easy to find, maybe, but often way more expensive, and since we already have 24 bars of soap (Costco), why not bring some instead of buying in PV, we have 3 new large toothpaste (Costco), the sunscreen was on sale here at Walmart (end of summer sale ) for 1/4 of the cost at Walmart in PV last June, and since wife is cancer survivor, she goes through alot. King size sheets half the price, digital door lock, $69 here, $140 in PV, etc etc. Red Rose tea, couldn't find anywhere in PV, and its the only tea we both like. We save $$$ every way we can, its just the way we are, and its how we can afford to full fill our dream, but if we ever win the lottery, then maybe we will splurge.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

gringotim said:


> So bringing a 6 month supply of toothpaste, sunscreen, bars of soap, Red Rose tea bags, a new digital door lock and some new sheets is okay without having to declare?. We are allowed 50 Lbs in each checked bag for free, so why not fill it up with heavy stuff?, and thanks to Costco, we had most of it anyways, and cost was about half of prices in PV.


As long as you can show the total price is within your US$500 limit, no problem.
If you get the red light and they check your bags, make sure you can show it's not over that. If you are coming as a couple, the total limit is US$1,000 ($500 each).



Isla Verde said:


> It's hard for me to understand why you would bring things that are easy to find in Mexico, like soap and toothpaste, but to each his or her own, I guess!


Prices in Mexico are a bit more reasonable, but when I was recently in Guatemala, I was shocked to see prices for everyday hygiene items - deodorant, toothpaste, body lotion - at 2-3 times the price I generally pay for the identical items in Canada. And of course wages are a fraction of what they are NOB. It's not like these are "elite" brands. Run of the mill Colgate toothpaste, Vaseline lotion, etc. My friends have to spend way more on these items than I do, on a much tighter overall budget. 

Also, many Canadians need their Red Rose tea. Not sure if that can be found anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My son in law manages a 5 star hotel there in PV, we will be visiting the grand babies soon.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Isla Verde can of course speak for herself, but I think what she's saying is for the easy to find items ... why not use that bag space for stuff you can't find in PV? 

Though I do agree on something like sunscreen, it generally costs a fortune in MX.



Zorro2017 said:


> My son in law manages a 5 star hotel there in PV, we will be visiting the grand babies soon.


So, when you and I get to know each other better, can I get "the friends" rate? I'm willing to come shoulder season.


.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> Isla Verde can of course speak for herself, but I think she's saying is for the easy to find items ... why not use that bag space for stuff you can't find in PV?
> 
> Though I do agree on something like sunscreen, it generally costs a fortune in MX.


And decent insect repellent.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> Isla Verde can of course speak for herself, but I think what she's saying is for the easy to find items ... why not use that bag space for stuff you can't find in PV?


That's exactly what I was thinking too! After living here for over ten years, I don't depend on my rare trips to the homeland to buy everyday items, though on my next visit, I may stock up on Red Rose tea, which was my favorite when living in the States.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have learned over the years which things are considerably more expensive or unavailable in Mexico, which are marginally more expensive (and therefore not worth taking up suitcase space or weight) and which are the same and less. I have had clients bring down Sunbrella fabric for their upholstery projects assuming that it is more expensive in Mexico, when in fact it is the same price or less here, unless they got a super good deal on it. By the time they paid the high shipping cost up north (shipping from the distributor in Guad. to PV is very reasonable), the extra baggage fees to the airline, plus the hassle of lugging it down, they didn't save anything.
I do pinch pennies as well, but there is also something to be said for supporting local business in your community of residence. So while I do occasionally buy stuff at Home Depot in Mexico, I prefer to buy at my local hardware stores, where the price is often actually less.
Many foreigners assume they are getting a better deal at Costco or Home Depot, but in Mexico, overhead is lower (salaries, rent, utilities, etc.) in small mom and pop businesses, so prices are often better.


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Surabi - thanks for the good advice. I believe in supporting local and we will be buying LOTS of stuff locally and avoiding the big box stores. Thankfully, I speak fluent Spanish so I can handle shopping local too! 
I just posted another thread asking for furniture store referrals in PV area, in case that is where you are.
Thanks!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

biancastella said:


> Hi Surabi - thanks for the good advice. I believe in supporting local and we will be buying LOTS of stuff locally and avoiding the big box stores. Thankfully, I speak fluent Spanish so I can handle shopping local too!
> I just posted another thread asking for furniture store referrals in PV area, in case that is where you are.
> Thanks!


Hi Bianca, I am sending you a personal message.


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

All went well. We brought down 5 checked "bags" with useful household items, both old and new. There was no search, but we were ready with receipts to demonstrate we were under the $500 limit per person. Thanks everyone for all the great advice!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got back from France this week and I was wondering if I was going to get the red light.. to my surprise no more light in Mexico.. When I got to France I was loaded and there was no custom check either.. plenty of police checks but no custom check..my type of travel.. Meanwhile I had several expensive creams and gels I was bringing back for present and there were in my hand carry luggage I had to throw away everything..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> I just got back from France this week and I was wondering if I was going to get the red light.. to my surprise no more light in Mexico.. When I got to France I was loaded and there was no custom check either.. plenty of police checks but no custom check..my type of travel.. Meanwhile I had several expensive creams and gels I was bringing back for present and there were in my hand carry luggage I had to throw away everything..


Still a light at PV airport.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe they bring them when they feel like it.. in Mexico City nothing, I could not believe it.. let´s see if it was just one of their off day or if they did away with them. The customs officers were watching the crowd and talking to some people so maybe they are doing what the French are doing.. profiling...


----------

